# feeling alone



## kumi (Jan 15, 2005)

hi guys,I ve been suffering with a really bad stint of what the doctor thinks is IBS for the last two months. It started after I went on holiday and got sick. Ive been very miserable and lonely, though my partner has been very supportive. I jsut wanted to thank you all for writing on this web site. It has made me feel that there are people out there who actually understand what I am feeling. Right now it feels like things are goign to be bad always and that I wont be able to go back to full time work (just finihsed my PhD and started a new job ) ever, and I wont be abel to do all the things I love doing (such as dancing) which I havent been abel to. I am most disappointed by the fact that my partner and I might have to cancel a trip to south america we've been saving for 4 years becasue of my illness. dont knwo if I can quite see the light at the end of the tunnel yet, but hopefully it is there.....


----------



## Serenity84 (Nov 29, 2004)

hi







i knwo wot ur going thro coz i got diagnosed in the last 4 or 3 mnths and its very uncomforablejust try 2 keep relaxed, find out ur triggers via a food diary.Ciao


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Some good books to read would be www.firstyearibs.com and www.eatingforibs.comWhat did you do your PHD in?Eventually you will find ways to cope with your IBS and it will get easier- it really does. Promise


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

hold the phone! lifes not over yet chick!! 2months isnt a long time, i know it feels like it, but its not... keep a food AND drink diary you really need to work out whats triggering you ibs or that 2months may carry on forever. try not to stress, anxiety does us NO GOOD, trust me chill out, and things ease up a little, not a cure on its own but every little helps. we all have a time with our ibs usually in the begining when we think the world has ended, it doesnt, you just have to re learn, what your bodt can cope with and what and how its talking to you. i know how you are feeling though i had too cancel my america trip in the begning of my ibs, i was gutted thought the world had gone mad and i was being made to suffer for nothing. However in time with diet changes, meds, stress relief and good supportive friend, partners and family, we live and we survive! you will look back to now and wonder if it was your life, of course we all have bad days, weeks and sometimes months, triggers can change and you can have alot of them. i have alot fo triggers, i still live my life to the full, i have a good social life and network of friends, my friends, boyfriend and my family support me and try to understand what i have to go through to try to be "normal" again. it get easier every day you fight it, keep your head up though we have nothing to be ashamed of


----------



## kumi (Jan 15, 2005)

hi guys, thanks so much for writing back.....its good to hear that you all have got back on rack and are living life to the full.....I did my PhD in molecular biology...studying heart defects.....I guess the good thing abotu beign in this area, is that everyone at work understands and knows a lot baout illnesses etc, and have been very understanding.....! I guess it is frustrating at the moment to not be able to apply everythign I have learnt to the full, as I am still not up to workign full days.I have started keepign a food and drink diary.....hope you all are having a good day...zouka


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i havent been on these boards for so long. laziness and just being busy i guess. no excuse, i know.you learn to deal with ibs......to the point where it isn;t what controls your day. the pain used to control me...not i control the pain. you have to find out what triggers it and try and ease that. i have medication which really helps me personally and have a strict no fibre diet. sure, i slip up.....but it not as bad as it was 2 yrs ago. hope you feel much better soon....what medication do u take?xoxo


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

It is tough in the beginning, i thought i would never leave the the house at first. I used to stuff myself full of pink anti-Dtablets. lol. But like with anything you learn toworkaround what you are able to cope with- if that makes sense.Hi Vicky! How are you doing?! I have't seen you in ages! How is the law stuff going?Nikki-who is very sorry about that small thread-jack she just started.


----------



## froggiegirl (Mar 8, 2005)

When I was first diagnosed with IBS-D 2 years ago okay you could not get me out of the house with a crowbar. I was afraid to do anything and go anywhere. I did not really have any trigger foods. It gets easier with time and have to roll with the good days and the bad. Lately over the past three weeks I have had a really bad bout with D but I try to stay positive. And with the traveling, test it out on a small road trip close to home first and see how you feel. Plu once you find your special medicince mix, things seem alot easier. I just recently found this site online and it helped me dust off a little... GOOD LUCK


----------



## lulu684 (Aug 10, 2003)

i always feel alone and like i cant do anything. i feel like i'm always at my house doing nothing. i feel like ibs has taken control of my whole life. i have forgotten what its like to have fun and be normal! at least u have a partner who is still with you despite ur illness. people have become annoyed with my ibs. i dont usually talk about it but they know something is wrong..i think people think i'm crazy. i never want to go out..i'm a teenager..i'm supposed to have fun...but i have no social life!! i feel like i'm all alone in this world.


----------



## 13493 (Jun 5, 2005)

Hey,This is the first time ever I've been here and it's way comforting to know I'm not alone in this. To me, IBS is a curse along with clinical depression, which I'm getting treatment for. I mean, I'm only 25 and I have been having to deal with it since I was 20 yrs old. I have many goals, and the IBS seems to be holding me back. And aside from being a loner, and having no boyfriend, it is total havoc on life. I don't have diarreah, but the evil symptoms I wish would go away are the chronic gas, and bloating. I still live at home, and nobody understands really because noone else has it in my family. I still try to find ways to break this so called "curse". I want so bad to be a lingerie model, and having the gas/bloating makes me feel weird and undesirable







To all of you guys, hang in there, hopefully we can break this curse...


----------



## 13493 (Jun 5, 2005)

P.S. My younger sisters and noone else in my family knows just me, my doc, and my mom. I don't know what else to do myself...


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

ramunepopgaldont worry. if it was up to me, id rather my family not know about it. now that everyone knows, the first thing they ask me is whether my tummy feels ok, or do i have to go to the bathroom,...sometimes they make jokes...all in all, weve been through it...you can always come on here and rant to us, ok...or you can email me. bye


----------

